# Aussie trading expos



## x2rider (11 May 2006)

:bananasmi Hi Folks 
 I have been trading for a few years from New Zealand and am thinking of coming over for one of the trading expo's. My question is: Are they worth it? Bearing in mind my trip from NZ or do you get a bit too much info overload. I'm looking more towards the FX side of trading. Is this well covered ?
 Thanks  Martin


----------

